# Looking for maps and area's in First Clash



## 12alfa (24 Oct 2004)

Has anybody got some idea where this could be found?


----------



## Danjanou (25 Oct 2004)

12A I take it you are referring to the Kenneth MacKasey â Å“training novelâ ? about 4CMBG involved in a defensive battle against a Soviet MRD in W. Germany. My copy of the book has maps included. However if you're looking for some more or different scales the whole battle takes place in South Western Germany near the Black Forrest region. In and around the city of Rastatt IIRC ( I'm at work and don't have access to my copy).

Kind of ironic as anybody who served in 4CMBG or CFE then would recognize the towns and villages in the book. They were outside the main and back gates at CFBE Baden Soelligen. Kind of scary considering the novel says the battle takes place during the first 48 hrs of WWIII, and the Soviets are already at the Rhine.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 Oct 2004)

If Danjanou can't find his copy, I have one handy and was just looking at it a couple of weeks ago - not sure what the question is though.  I thought it was well done - I like the file photos in it.  I am sure Danjanou has better pix of training "in those days" anyway....


----------



## Danjanou (26 Oct 2004)

Actually Michael I don't. I was going down memory lane with redleafjumper via email a while back ( he was there when I was) and promised to send him some pics. I pulled out my abum and there really isn''t that many, nor is the quality that good as all I had was a Kodak 110 point and shoot then. Considering i make part of my living as a photographer these days I'm kind of embarrassed by them , but when I do get around to scanning them I'll post them here if anyone is interested.

Anyway back to the original question. 12A I can copy and/or scan the maps in my copy for you if needed.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Oct 2004)

I scanned a map that covers Baden Baden east to Stuttgart and a bit more.   Took me a while to get a file small enough to download to this site, but you should be able to find it in the Photo Gallery under Operations.  The file is "Baden Tubingen".  Hope it is what you are looking for.

GW


----------



## 12alfa (6 Nov 2004)

Tanks GW!
Do you have a high res of that picture. It will be used in making a map of said area so a high res is needed.
Tries to enlarge, but it got to fuzzey.
thanks agai.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2004)

I have tried a couple of times over the last several days to respond, but was unsuccessful.  I do have some maps scanned, but you have not included an address to which I can send them.

GW


----------

